# setting crossover's within emotiva umc-1



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

emotiva umc-1; trying to get the crossover's set in order to get the sub to sound decent. Swapped out an A/V Receiver and the bottom end has left the building 

Front speakers go down to 37Hz
Center down to 55Hz
Rears to 55 Hz
sub response is from 22-150Hz

Emotiva auto EQ set the fronts to full; center and rears to 55Hz; sub crossover was set to 55Hz

Listening to the system the sub was nearly non existant; seemed like it wasn't getting much of a track to play. Reading through some reviews on the Emotiva and I'm wondering if that isn't because the fronts are set to Full and it isn't sending any track to the sub from the fronts / perhaps only from the center and the rears.

I was thinking of setting the fronts to 55Hz as well and taking the sub to say 65Hz.

My question;
*With the spec's above; what should ones starting point be for setting the crossover's within the processor?*

Any info appreciated


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Even though Audyssey had almost every speaker set to Full Range on my HT, I crossed over all speakers to 80hz.
80hz is THX's recommended Crossover Point and have also found it the best point for me provided you have a quality subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

sweet; that is exactly the info I needed I will try that Hz tonight and see how it sounds

2 follow on questions
1) on the umc-1; does setting the fronts/centers/rears to Full cause the processor not to send track to the sub?
2) Is using REW the measureable way to resolve this issue? IE, should one leverage REW to see gaps?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

steiny93 said:


> sweet; that is exactly the info I needed I will try that Hz tonight and see how it sounds
> 
> 2 follow on questions
> 1) on the umc-1; does setting the fronts/centers/rears to Full cause the processor not to send track to the sub?
> 2) Is using REW the measureable way to resolve this issue? IE, should one leverage REW to see gaps?


Hello,
The LFE or .1 is totally independent of the other speaker's Bass Management so you will still get the Bass sent to the Subwoofer is so configured. I do think setting all Speakers to 80hz is the way to go and even though I have speakers capable of going far lower than 80hz, I do believe the Subwoofer is the best transducer to handle all frequencies below 80hz.

REW is a powerful tool that should resolve whatever Bass shortcomings you are having.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

update:
So I set the crossover's to 80Hz; low end still wasn't what I was looking for.
Did some 'research' (drinking beer / listening to music / moving stuff around and playing with settings) figured out the issue.

Problem was that in between the switching of equipment the wife had some furnature delievered and moved the sub away from the wall and towards the center of the room. Totally changed the sub experience.

So I now have the sub hooked up via LFE mode on the sub (removes the sub's crossover from the mix) and it's back towards the corner firing towards the setting area with the port firing towards the corner.

All is happy!
thanks for the help


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am glad you now have your Subwoofer back to your liking. May the Emotiva bring you many years of sonic bliss.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

If you have the fronts set to full they will not get the bass from them going to the sub. There are low frequency sounds that do not go to the LFE, which is a discrete channel used only by Dolby and DTS. If you want the bass from all your channels to go to your sub than set the crossovers to something sensible like 80Hz.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I would encourage you to view the tutorial on EmoQ on their site under EmoTV. Setting your mains to small and a crossover anywhere from 60hz to 80hz should make a huge difference and also going back thru the UMC1 and checking your "levels" for each channel. You do have the ability to enhance the Sub output per your remote for the UMC1 with just a click of a button. The video shows each item spoken of here :T


----------

